
First government to make obligatory open source administration software - vminkov
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bitelevision.com%2Fkakvo-shte-ni-spesti-i-dade-elektronnata-identifikatsiya-obyasnyava-ekspertat-vasil-velichkov%2F&edit-text=&act=url
======
vminkov
Bulgaria's government becomes the first in the world to obligate by law its
administration not only to publish, but to develop in open source mode every
software product that gets created in a public tender.

Older news of the intent:
[https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/bulgaria-
sta...](https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/bulgaria-start-open-
source-repository)

Yesterday the parliament accepted the law that makes open source development
mandatory.

